# Hutch/cage lining?



## Skiff85 (Sep 11, 2014)

What do you guys use to line your ferrets hutch/cage? I am a new ferret owner and for the first week I used some wood shavings (Bedmax dust free?) and it seemed fine, but I do know that ferrets are quite sensitive to dust so decided not to use it again just in case and instead opted for a couple of towels. The problem with the towels is they end up all over the place looking untidy. I also read somewhere that ferrets don't actually need any lining, just some bedding to sleep in, but I cant help but feel like they should have something on the floor.

So what do you guys use/recommend? Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I recommend shavings, that's what I use and have used them for years, ferrets love to roll and play in them. Its great at soaking up things too.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I have lino for lining the enclosure and then sawdust in the corners and shredded paper everywhere else. For bedding they have hammocks and boxes filled with scrap fleeces or tissue paper.


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

Newspaper on lino.
Please dont use towelling with ferrets, their nails get so easily caught in the towelling hooks.
Old fleece jumpers/jackets are ideal and what many use.
Please dont be tempted to use hay or straw either, if you have ever seen the pain a male ferret is in when he has a piece of it stuck up in his penis!! Plus it harbours mites and dust which can cause respiratory problems.


----------

